# Woods Going To L.A.???



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

How many people on this board actually think Qyntel Woods will be a Laker next year??? I think it is a good possibility. The Bucks and Clippers are looing to trade thier picks(12,13). So I say Fox, Walker, etc... for the Bucks 13. Woods will more than likely fall to 11 because ?'s about his defense, disciplin and off-court issues. He will be snatched by the Wizards at 11. Jackson still has conections with Jordan. Woods, scrub to the Lakers for Hunter or George, pick, future considerations. Woods and Bryant backcourt would be the most athletic tandem in the league. He could be there 3rd option. Trading would also free up cap space to possibly sign FA's. Just a theory.

--Lakers Lineup--
C-Shaquille O'Neal 7-1 345
PF-Robert Horry 6-10 235
SF-Qyntel Woods 6-8 213
SG-Kobe Bryant 6-7 210
PG-Derek Fisher 6-1 200


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

No way.

The Lakers have nobody to offer. And unless he pulls a Kobe and refuses to play for any team but LA, expect him to go to a non-playoff team. Seriously who is LA going to offer, and who is dumb enough to take that offer? If I were the GM of a lottery team with a good chance of getting this kid, I wouldn't take anyone but Kobe or Shaq from the Lakers, and by no means are they going to trade Kobe or Shaq.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The only chance of Woods playing in LA is as a Clipper. And even that is a very small chance.

There is absolutely no chance that he plays for the Lakers. They are not trading Kobe or Shaq, so there is no way they are getting a lottery pick. And a lottery pick is what it will take to get Woods. 

Seriously, I don't understand how people can actually believe they'll get him. You are extremely gullible if you think the Lakers have a great or even good chance of getting Woods. Aside from Kobe and Shaq, they have nothing on their roster, and nothing in terms of draft picks(picks after 25 aren't going to get you much) to make a trade to move into the Top 12 of the draft. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> The only chance of Woods playing in LA is as a Clipper. And even that is a very small chance.
> 
> There is absolutely no chance that he plays for the Lakers. They are not trading Kobe or Shaq, so there is no way they are getting a lottery pick. And a lottery pick is what it will take to get Woods.
> ...


Seeing as how you're a Clipper fan I'm sure you know how your team acquired Keyon Dooling (pick #10) and Corey Maggette. Or maybe I dreamt that trade


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:laugh: 


Orlando did that trade with LA in order to save cap room to make a run at Duncan and Hill......


That was completely different circumstances.


Here is a trade that is plausible,

*Lakers trade:*
Derek Fisher
Robert Horry
#27
future first round pick


*Heat trade:*
#10


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

As KC said, that was a completely different situation. Orlando was trying desperately to get rid of anything they could to clear up money for the FA class that year. It was an extreme case, and it was solely a cap clearing move.

Any trade with LA isn't going to be a cap clearing move. It's going to be giving up a lottery pick for vets who are being paid for being role players. 

Completely different situation, and can't be compared.

There is no way the Lakers get a lottery pick.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That's true RD, but their is a pretty impressive list of free agents in 03 and I'm sure some lottery teams (in paticular the late ones) would love to dump some salaries to be in the position to do some shopping. Miami has already contacted Portland about a 3 way deal that would basically send Brian Grant and #10 pick for Damon Overpaidmire and the #21. Would you call one of the worst contracts in the game plus the 21st pick equal value for a lottery pick? Is Stoudmaire really that much better than Fisher, despite having a contract 4 times his size? It makes sense, Zo's contract is off the books next season. If they can find a taker for Grant they'll be in excellent cap shape.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, but are the Lakers willing to take on Grant's contract? That is the question......

I don't think it is even possible cap wise...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*He wasn't talking about Grant going to LA*

Yeah, but are the Lakers willing to take on Grant's contract? That is the question...... 

I don't think it is even possible cap wise...

-KC

Jemel said that Miami would trade Brian Grant and #10 pick to Portland for Damon Stoudamire. He never said anything about the Lakers signing Grant.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yes, I know what he was saying...

My question was, would the Lakers be willing to take on a huge contract to move into the lottery? Something that Portland would be doing in this trade....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers*

Oh, I get what you're saying.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Could happen..but it is highly unlikely


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Woods*

I know everyone is saying that besides Kobe and Shaq the other Laker players hardly have any trade value, well Devean George does. He played great in the finals and really boosted his stock. If you go to various sites, he's a big name FA. He has a lot of potential, and championship experience. A lot of teams are interested in this guy, and since rumors are going around that he wants a bigger role the Lakers might aswell do a sign and trade deal.

So here's the deal I thought of:

Lakers get:
8th pick, Trajan Langdon

Clippers get:
Andre Miller, 27th pick

Cavs get:

Lamar Odom, Devean George, 12th pick


Sounds fair to me, tell me what you guys think. It seems that the only way that the Lakers can get the 8th pick is by a 3 way trade.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

George is an unrestricted FA which means you can't trade what you don't have. The only way he is in a trade is if it's a sign and trade for the dollars he wants. I wouldn't include him in any fantasy trade.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Thats a horrible trade for the Clippers.

Odom and 8 is too much for Andre Miller. And then its basically 12 for 27 ... No thanks. The clippers will keep Odom and the picks thank you very much.

Then of course what the Lakers give up and get is beyond any sort of logic whatsoever. Devean George and pick 27 for pick #8? LMFAO - No way in hell that happens.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Woods*

Yeah, I was thinking about that in the first place. George and the 27th pick isn't much. And DP, I did say that the Lakers could sign and trade George at the top of my post. Maybe if the Lakers added in Fox and Hunter it would be more fair?

But believe me, the Clippers are going to trade that 8th pick, it may not be to the Lakers, but they will trade it, and probably for a veteran role player and some some change.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> And DP, I did say that the Lakers could sign and trade George at the top of my post. Maybe if the Lakers added in Fox and Hunter it would be more fair?


 Oops my bad. I quickly scanned the post. Sorry.

I don't think Fox has a trade value considering his age esp. for those teams you mentioned. Now if it's a team that is on the cusp of winning it all and there is a missing piece at SF then they would entertain Foxy but that's not the case with the ones you mentioned. Hunter has a player option if I am not mistaken. Besides he didn't exactly help himself with avg. showing last year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers*

Yeah, Hunter had an awful year last year. But at the start of the year (first 6 games) he was averaging 15ppg, just shows he can still play, he just needs to fix something in his game. And Fox still helps out a lot, I see him playing another 4 or 5 years in the league, he had a great series against Sacramento.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

ya sounds good!:rofl2:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> ya sounds good!:rofl2:


someone is bored:dead:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm closing this. No need for bumping this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

bump


----------

